# Spanish mackerel are here?



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Launched at Pensacola Beach last week on an exploratory mission to see what creatures were out and about. Threw a few different lures at bait balls. Ended up catching 2 short Spanish mackerel, sabiki'd some menhaden bait and trolled it only to catch 3 sailcats. Those cats put up a fight, but they slime up your tackle...Fun trip with a beautiful sunset. Great day to be on the water.


----------



## Cynoscion27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Caught spanish in FWB last month in Cinco Bayou, maybe they never really left?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Cynoscion27 said:


> Caught spanish in FWB last month in Cinco Bayou, maybe they never really left?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


This!!! They stay certain places every year.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That is a sweet sunset pic and good on ya for goin on a scout mission and finding some answers. Bait balls and Spanish along the beaches!!!!! Is a very good indication of solid water temps, salinity and SPRING. Thank you for the report.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im sure the lady fish will show up in full force anytime now hahahaha oh have I missed those rascals. 

Next time you wanna go scout on a yak mission dont hesitate to hit me up.... Im all about checkin some stuff out may have a number or two within yak distance as well wink wink

Edit : you ever try targeting pomps from the yak? I was thinking with the right conditions that would be a awesome way to get it done while throwing tipped artificials on light tackle. Good time of year to do it. That would make for a good expedition. For whatever reason I dont see yakers ever targeting pomps along the beaches but they always launch off the beach lol now that I have one I have all these new things on the to do list anyhow.... thanks again for the report tight lines


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ladyfish are a blast. Several years back I eased up to a school of them and my kids have been hooked on fishing since.


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Thats great to hear! thanks for scouting


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

NLytle said:


> This!!! They stay certain places every year.


No they don't. They are migratory pelagics. Spanish mackerel cannot live through a "normal" Pensacola winter of 45-55 degree water. If you don't think catching smacks in Jan/Feb in Pensacola is weird, well, talk to this guy - http://www.epa.gov/aboutepa/epas-administrator


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Dunt said:


> No they don't. They are migratory pelagics. Spanish mackerel cannot live through a "normal" Pensacola winter of 45-55 degree water. If you don't think catching smacks in Jan/Feb in Pensacola is weird, well, talk to this guy - http://www.epa.gov/aboutepa/epas-administrator




Over the course of the last five years there have been reports of catching Spanish Mackerel from multiple bayous throughout January and February. 

I have personally caught them in Cinco throughout the year. (I use to live on it)

The majority of the fish do leave and won't be found in huge schools. 

You don't see them busting bait every day because the small fish are hiding in the warmest holes and not moving. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Lim-it-out, sounds like a good offer to me! I am usually paddling blind out there just searching for birds, ha! I enjoy reeling in the ladies too, and fish are fun as well ha. 

I have never tried pomp fishing from the yak. I have been catching them from the shore on bottom rigs in between shore and the first sand bar. I bet they would be a blast on light tackle in a yak! Not sure what lure/plastic to use though.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

I have personally never caught Spanish in the bayous, but I've had friends catch them in the winter months there. I was just excited to see them in the Gulf already!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im no pomp pro or yak pro but im sure with a little "gung ho" attitude we'd be able to figure it out.

I see yak fishing as my escape and the learning process of fishing is the best part after you dial something in it can be redundant or routine. 

So fishin blind, having high hopes, not knowing what to expect sounds like a plan!!!

As far as what artificials to bring
A few pomp jigs ( maybe some shrimp to tip the hook )
Fish bites
Spoons
Matrix Shad ( of course )
Spooks ( top water )
Sabiki
Duster rigs

Bring whatever LOL the man in the brown suit may glide across us as well


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

frugalphysio said:


> I have personally never caught Spanish in the bayous, but I've had friends catch them in the winter months there. I was just excited to see them in the Gulf already!


Gulf spanish and Bayou Spanish are 2 different fish. LOL ONE IS LOST AND THE OTHER IS MIGRATING. Seeing them on the beach tells you something


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

H2OMARK said:


> Ladyfish are a blast. Several years back I eased up to a school of them and my kids have been hooked on fishing since.


Growing up I had a micro pole and a worm fishin for blue gill and crappie. In comparison LADY Fish are 10× more fun to catch. Either way a great gate way fish for any young angler


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bring whatever LOL the man in the brown suit may glide across us as well


That guy is on my most wanted list this year!


----------

